# What Would Happen To Your Neezers If...



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you already have a plan in place for your neezer/s if something were to happen to you? (or to both you and your spouse)

I have to say that I have given this alot of thought lately..so much so that my husband and I have put it into our will that if both of us should die in a car accident, that both of our babies would go to a good friend. And of course, if I should go before my husband the worst that could happen to them is that he would take them right down and have the groomer do a puppy cut on both of them ound:

What are your thoughts on this??? :ear:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Not something I like to think about! But...

If something happened to me, I'm guessing my hubby would try to keep up with grooming Lincoln and Scout, but eventually they'd get cut down 

If something happened to both of us, the dogs would go back to their breeder, Elaine. It is in my contract that I am not to rehome them myself - which I am fine with. I trust that she would find them a new family that would be a good match.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, I've made arrangements and memorialized them in writing as well. 

And on a somewhat related note, I didn't get earthquake supplies for years after moving to California until I got dogs; then I immediately felt compelled to do the earthquake kit. (It has more water/dog treats/extra meds for Abby and BJ than stuff for me, but I"m hoping they'll share )


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

My daughter and D-I-L both love animals passionately and I know they would take care of the little guys. No worries there.

AND, if I should go first, and DH re-marries, as he will probably quickly do - Daughter is instructed to come get my china etc. ..don't let the OTHER WOMAN get her hands on it...and if THE NEW WIFE mis-treats my little guys, come and get them as well. 
(Not really worried, DH adores them. But what if he's not at home and she locks them in the closet....)

My only real fear is if there is some national catastrophe and they are left alone...

But we must trust in Him who watches the sparrows....


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am fortunate in this regard. My Mother and brother would fight over who gets Riley. My brother would probably take him since he already has a Hav. Either way, he would end up in a really good home.

I wish they would be so enthusiastic about being guardians for my two teenage sons! :help:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Just want to make it clear that I mean nothing personal against SECOND WIVES. I'm sure some of them are perfectfully wonderful women. 

At least she'd better not be a better cook than I am!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

suzyfrtz said:


> Just want to make it clear that I mean nothing personal against SECOND WIVES. I'm sure some of them are perfectfully wonderful women.
> 
> At least she'd better not be a better cook than I am!


Ehhhhh, Girlfriend... I'M a second wife! :fish: :laugh:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, we put care of our animals in our will. If we go at the same time the Havs would go back to their breeder but we have friends who we have indicated all of our animals should go to and they have agreed to care for them so hopefully the Hav's breeder would approve them as an adoptive family. We set aside a sum of money from our estate (if you can call it that since we aren't filthy rich...) for their veterinary care or other needs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My contract says that if Kodi needed to be rehomed, we would need to contact the breeder first, and that under no circumstances is he to be placed in a pound or shelter. Knowing the Kings, I suspect that if we had a friend or relative that really wanted Kodi and could care for him properly, the Kings would be fine with that as long as we talked to them about it. But I also know they have taken back and rehomed dogs where the initial owners have had a change of circumstances and could no longer keep the dog.

In any case, it would have to be a catastrophe where both Dave and I died at the same time... Kodi has Dave totally wrapped around his little paw. I don't know about his coat... I mentioned the possibility of a puppy cut, as I will be away for the first two weeks in Feb, and he's starting to blow coat, and Dave was WAY against that idea. However, if HE were the one who had to do the daily grooming, I suspect that Kodi might find himself in a puppy cut sooner rather than later.<g>


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've thought about this often since I got sick a few years ago. I don't know, other than I'd want them to be kept together if humanly possible and I'd want someone who would love them at least as much as I do to have them in their care. Any takers???


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My DH won't brush the girls so I think that within hours (or minutes) after my demise he'd have the girls at the groomer getting short haircuts! 

Ohh, I hadn't thought of the second wife question. I know my DH adores the animals so I doubt he'd fall for someone who didn't love them as much as he does.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I haven't talked to our breeder, but I think she would be fine with the plans that I have if something were to happen to Ray and I together and that is for Jammies to be raised by Holly! I know Holly would love her and Jammies would love her back and enjoy playing with her big brother Murphy. I also know that Holly would know when the time is right to let Jammies go. I hate the thought of that decision time.*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri..I did also wonder about (worst case senero) having a friend post to the Forum
to find them a good home among my fellow Hav lovers..


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Ehhhhh, Girlfriend... I'M a second wife! :fish: :laugh:


Ahh, that just shows my insecurities....:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Geri..I did also wonder about (worst case senero) having a friend post to the Forum
> to find them a good home among my fellow Hav lovers..


I would need to know they were in a safe place and loved, loved, loved. I would feel secure in the knowledge that many of my forum friends would be there for them forever.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Geri..I did also wonder about (worst case senero) having a friend post to the Forum
> to find them a good home among my fellow Hav lovers..


Funny you mention it....

This is probably at the top of my worry list (which is a long list since I'm single. I just had my will redone for this reason. I've left written instructions along with designating a sum of money for their care. I've asked that the two be kept together if at all possible. There are a couple of friends who have shown an interest but if that didn't work out, I've left specific instructions in how to post a thread here to see if any of my forum friends would be willing to take them in. And if that didn't work out there are instructions for contacting HALO & HRI.

I've not been nearly as specific regarding my demise....


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I've given this much thought but haven't done anything about it.
My DH loves them as much as I do, so if I go first, no problem. 

Some of my children would want to take them, but who knows if they could really give them the best home? Some already have multiple dogs and all have jobs, etc.
Each breeder would take them back, but depending on the age of the dog, could the breeder place them in a great home? One of the breeders doesn't return my phone calls, so she's out!
I've often thought that the forum would be a place to start or even HRI, if my kids couldn't take them. I really want them to be loved and appreciated, not just tolerated. I'd want them to be with someone who knows and loves the breed.

This is a concern, since my DH and I are older...and our dogs are 2 and 5 years.
Glad you brought this up, now I might actually talk to a lawyer and write something down.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't hardly bare the thought of my two furbabies being separated or going to someone who isn't going to love them to pieces..:fear: :faint: :Cry:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

knock on wood everyone!!!! nothing is happening to any of us!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, this is something we've thought about too. I once sugg'd to hubby that if I left first, he could always ask on the forum if someone would take both Ricky and Sammy. He was indignant and said "But I'D keep them!"  Of COURSE they'd be in a puppy cut in no time. lol If we both go, there is nothing mentioned anywhere, but we will have to get something on paper as you just never know. Neither of the breeders would have my boys back and, in a way, I much prefer that as they wouldn't know them from a hole in the wall! No offense... 

The Forum, Cdn. Hav Rescue and HALO are options should family or friends not take them in.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie F and Brady's mom have a copy of what I want for my pups if I die. Not only are there specific instructions, but each pup has a BIO. I described each one personality, like and dislikes. When I emailed it to Laurie she thought it was a good idea, but a bit creepy. I just think these dogs are my responsibility even if I die.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

If I went first my man would care for Milo until my friend could take him to Alaska to live with her. She bought Milo for me as a birthday present and she said if anything ever happens...even if I just can't handle him anymore then she will take him. Milo is NOT your typical Hav and he would need someone who could care for him the right way. So, the only option is my best friend or HRI. Not just anyone could handle him!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I always advise people at a minimum to put in their wills what is to happen to your dog. Even if you have a contract with your breeder, state that in your wills. In almost all states, dogs are considered mere property and can be disposed of as such. Don't make your breeder fight to enforce the contract. Also make sure that your executor knows how to contact the breeder or rescue organization or whomever is going to take care of your pet. Also consider setting aside some money in a trust for the future caregivers. As we all know, Neezers (or any other breed for that matter) are not cheap. And be sure that there is someone who knows to step in immediately if something does happen to you rather than waiting weeks for a will to be probated. And be sure to leave your veterinary information, groomers contacts, medications and directions, etc. where they are accessible. (In other words, treat them just like you would your children. <VBG>)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda, I love the idea of a bio for each of them. Of course there's the problem of what I would say about Milo. "Most loving hobo who charms the world as he walks around the neighborhood," and I'd have to leave a long stick with a handkerchief tied to the end of it for his "stuff" as he wanders.

I really want to do something in writing so there's no doubt about their future.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm a second wife too, but my husband is also a second husband! I tell him if he marries someone mean if I die, I'll haunt him! 

I haven't given this any thought but I will now. I'm going to have to talk with my sisters about this.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Linda, I love the idea of a bio for each of them. Of course there's the problem of what I would say about Milo. "Most loving hobo who charms the world as he walks around the neighborhood," and I'd have to leave a long stick with a handkerchief tied to the end of it for his "stuff" as he wanders.
> 
> I really want to do something in writing so there's no doubt about their
> 
> future.


Geri, LOL!
I really started it for Fred. I didn't want someone to think he was mean, because he growls when he is grumpy. He is so grumpy at times and his growl scares people. It can get very loud, but he just does it and storms off. He would not hurt a fly and is the most gentle loving dog, but he can be misunderstood. I also wrote stuff like they are used to hiking off leash, how picky they are, how much time they can be left alone, and not to place Bella & Scudder together, as she hates him It's a love hate thing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Actually, here's my letter..

VET Gateway Animal Hospital 555-555-5555

John Laidley gets them if he wants to take them. 555-555-5555 or 555-555-5555

Karen Stephens 555-555-5555 or 555-555-5555 and Laurie Frangione 555-555-5555 will find homes for my dogs, if John can’t take them.

They all would do ok alone. If 2 could be adopted together the combination would work best as:
Bella & Fred
Fred & Scudder

Personalities:

Bella is like a cat. She is the most independent. She is a picky eater. She has no aggression towards anything. She likes her OFF LEASH walks, loves to be held, belly rubs, car rides, and loves to be with you. She needs to be combed daily. She doesn’t really play with toys. Once in awhile she will chew on a flossie or thin bully stick. She loves to watch the computer. Bella could care less about other dog or catss. She does fine with them, but would prefer to be the princess! Bella hates loud noises. Bella would do best with someone who was home most of the time or worked a short day. She likes attention, but does not crave it like the boys. She likes to sleep in her dog bed, but would prefer to sleep with you! DOB. 8/14/04

Fred- Loves his chews. He likes to greet you with a toy, but doesn’t play with them too much. He likes his off leash hikes. He is a bit fearful of people (especially men), until he gets to know them. He is very excitable when he first sees you and then settles down after a few minutes. He is extremely affectionate. He has no aggression issues towards anything. He is fine being groomed. He loves other dogs, but it takes a few minutes to warm up. He prefers dogs with low to mid energy levels. He’s been around cats, but has not interacted with them. He would probably do fine. I call him my grumpy dog, because if you nudge him while he’s sleeping, he will growl at you and then possibly storm off. Do not be alarmed. He sounds mean, but he would never bite or hurt anyone. He is just a grouch, but the sweetest little boy. He is also a Velcro dog and love car rides. Fred would do best with someone who was home most of the time and showed him attention. He can be a picky eater, but loves his treats. He likes to sleep in his dog bed, but prefers to sleep with you! DOB. 11/23/05

Scudder- He is the most loveable of all the dogs. He is also the most needy and Velcro. He is a happy, easy going, go lucky, mild mannered fella. He is the clown. He loves to chase you, chase after toys, sticks etc. He is a big lover boy. He loves to be with you, car rides, off leash hikes, and toys. He is fine being groomed. He has never shown any aggression. He loves people, dog chews, belly rubs, hugs. He is afraid of smoke alarms and hyper dogs. He gets along with other dogs, but it takes a few minutes to warm up, depending on the dog. He’s been around cats and is ok, but has never interacted with them. Scudder would do best with someone that was home most of the time and showered him with love and attention. Did I mention his love of food??? Be careful, he has a slow metabolism☺ Scudder had NEVER slept in a dog bed. He needs to sleep with you in the bed. He also love licking ears, pulling off socks, and steeling underwear☺
DOB. 12/03/06



All my pups have been around kids and are fine with them. I would prefer the kids be older, t because younger kids can be rough.

They are ALL housebroken. They are used to a doggy door, they don’t know how to tell you they need to go out. If no dog door, just take them out every few hours. Secure PAD LOCKED yard would be great. People steel dogs!

****They have never been left alone for more than 5 hours****


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Linda..I think a Bio is an excellent idea :thumb:

Margaret, your advice is also very good, because by stating it in a will, then it will settle any questions or disputes, as so many family members can quable about the smallest asset..:tea:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My family adores Tucker, and my brother would take him, with my folks helping out as needed. He would, however, definitely cut down, probably by my sister-in-law doing it herself with the clippers she uses on their yorkie-poo. :fear: But, I know he'd be loved and love having his cousin around all the time, so it would be okay.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is strange……every body loves Galen, Smarty is my dog and could care less if anyone else ever had anything to do with her including my DH.. My DD was here from Wales before Christmas and she and my DS were “making fun of Smarty” and her attachment to me. I told them that was fine because in the Will everything goes to Smarty and her care giver. Their attitude changed entirely. Both were trying to get her to come to them and when we took my daughter to the airport she and her brother were still arguing about him having more time with Smarty. LOL

Galen can and does love everybody so she would stay with my husband or probably go to my best friend who adores her. I honestly believe Smarty will go with me.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My contract states the boys go back to their breeder and the girls (Crested's) go back to the rescue. HOWEVER, Chingy will more than likely go before me, and I have a feeling both my breeder and the rescue would be open to hubby keeping them if I were to die first. He's a dear and loves them like crazy especially Rufus who he says is the best dog he has ever had...but then he says Marley is such a big love too... ohh he's so sappy about them! He's never ever bathed or brushed them even once so I'm sure they would have to be kept short. So far as replaceing me? Ummm he'd have a new woman so fast, he wouldn't miss a meal! I hope she likes dogs! Doesn't matter though since I'm not leaving anytime soon! :nono: I like it here just fine!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

We have a plan in place. If we both should go at the same time, then my good friends at HRI would step in and make sure they were placed in wonderful forever homes. 

As a breeder, I had several of my puppy buyers put me in their wills or living trust as the recipient of the beloved dogs in the event they go before I do.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sure one of my kids would take them and they would give them good homes. I have a folder for each of them with every paper, certificate, vet visit in it. I am going to add a bio, even though my kids know everything about them.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kathy, I am also in a friend's will to take her Hav and I'd like to say that it's a GREAT comfort to KNOW that our furbabies will be well taken care of come what may!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> As a breeder, I had several of my puppy buyers put me in their wills or living trust as the recipient of the beloved dogs in the event they go before I do.


Kathy what a wonderful idea, my family has instructions that if something were to happen to me and DH to contact my breeder but to have it in the will would be even better.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay you people are too serious for me. My husband and I can't decide where we want to be buried and that is a problem because he has had three major heart attacks in the last few years. I told him I would just let the Veteran Admin pick him up and dump him whereever if he doesn't decide soon--course I will probably drop dead tomorrow and he will have the young second wife and Rosie. 

I used to tell my childred to drive carefully home with my grandchildren because I didn't want to rear anymore children. Now they tell me to drive carefully cause they don't want to raise my animals. They don't mean it anymore than I did, so I don't worry about Rosie or Bubba (the yard dog).


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Okay you people are too serious for me. My husband and I can't decide where we want to be buried and that is a problem because he has had three major heart attacks in the last few years. I told him I would just let the Veteran Admin pick him up and dump him whereever if he doesn't decide soon--course I will probably drop dead tomorrow and he will have the young second wife and Rosie.
> 
> I used to tell my childred to drive carefully home with my grandchildren because I didn't want to rear anymore children. Now they tell me to drive carefully cause they don't want to raise my animals. They don't mean it anymore than I did, so I don't worry about Rosie or Bubba (the yard dog).


ound:ound:ound: YOU ARE SO RIGHT!

...my husband and I also don't have buriel plans yet. I told him that when push comes to shove I'd have his ashes put inside golf balls and give them out as his memorial...he'd like that!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

This is all so timely as we are in the process of having our wills redone. If something happened to both of us my son would take my animals - no problem. DS is nuts about Panda and my outdoor Lab and Golden so I know that they would be in a good home. My breeder contract states that she must know if the dog is rehomed and I keep a folder for Panda with all her pertinent information.

As far as 2nd wives - I don't think DH would find anyone up to his "standards" quickly so he would certainly keep the outside dogs - he may still give Panda to DS as he's not in great health and caring for her might be too much for him.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, I can fix everyone's problems here. I've already decided I'ma gonna live forever, so alls y'alls can just send the pupsters to me in the event of your untimely demise. I'll just have a neezer ranch....as far as the 2 teens someone mentioned, can they fetch wood for the fireplace in winter and mow in the summer? :whoo:

But, joking aside, yes...my middle daughter and my sister are both aware of our wishes as far as the pets and everything else goes.

Sally~


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Ok, I can fix everyone's problems here. I've already decided I'ma gonna live forever, so alls y'alls can just send the pupsters to me in the event of your untimely demise. I'll just have a neezer ranch....as far as the 2 teens someone mentioned, can they fetch wood for the fireplace in winter and mow in the summer? :whoo:
> 
> But, joking aside, yes...my middle daughter and my sister are both aware of our wishes as far as the pets and everything else goes.
> 
> Sally~


Ohhhh, then I'd like to be alive to SEE bath day at your ranch! ound: :bathbaby:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

imamurph said:


> Ohhhh, then I'd like to be alive to SEE bath day at your ranch! ound: :bathbaby:


Helloooo...that is why I'm considering taking on the minions....errr...teenagers....:rockon:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

..... :bump2:


----------

